# OH MY!!more guppies...



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello Everyone..
For the past 3days now ..I have had 3 breeding boxes going and now a 5gallon..
why?well it seam like all my females are all droping at the same time.. and by the looks of things.. they'll just done droping and i'll need them for my other females..
So I guess we can say..I am gone guppies..hehe
Lots of guppy fry for the angels.. 
Then soon after it will be time for a few of the mollies.. 
anyways gotta go watch the birth of these amazing lil fish..
Bye for now everyone!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

All at the same time? LOL figures...

Congrats!


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes all at the same time..I wanted to watch them, but I didnt know what one to watch...lol 
So now they are all done..and I must have around 250 baby guppies.. That will all become angel food.. 
Just no way I can keep all that..I wish I could...


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Not suprising....my BN pleco females spawn with the same male within 24 hours. There is 1 male and some tanks have 3 females and I get eggs from all 3 most of the time.


Congrats on all the babies.....just remember to keep a few as guppy females don't seem to live too long. A result of having so many babies??


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> Not suprising....my BN pleco females spawn with the same male within 24 hours. There is 1 male and some tanks have 3 females and I get eggs from all 3 most of the time.
> 
> Congrats on all the babies.....just remember to keep a few as guppy females don't seem to live too long. A result of having so many babies??


LOL!I dont want anymore females ...not yet anyways..I have about 30 female babies growing up for me..
and then I have about another 75 on top of that..so I am done keeping guppies for myself right now..
the only thing that I keep are the ones going to the pet store and the ones that others place oders for...
and for as guppies not living long because of having to many babies...
Some say thats it and others feel that its the male that kill her... i am with that one...j.k
I feel if your females... are well looked after and are very healthy,feed the best that ..they will have what it takes to give birth..


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

My problem has always been the opposite, the female knocking the male off.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

gblackma said:


> My problem has always been the opposite, the female knocking the male off.


Well I never had that happen to me yet..I always make sure there is no more then 1 male to every 3 females..

some do 2 males to every 3 females which is good too..but you dont want to have more males then females..or maybe in your case you do..


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

sharon said:


> Well I never had that happen to me yet..I always make sure there is no more then 1 male to every 3 females..
> 
> some do 2 males to every 3 females which is good too..but you dont want to have more males then females..or maybe in your case you do..


Touché! You Got me. Probably do need extra ones.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

gblackma said:


> Touché! You Got me. Probably do need extra ones.


 if you want i have lots of guppies..come and take your pick...


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

sharon said:


> if you want i have lots of guppies..come and take your pick...


Thanks for the offer, but I keep Endlers now, and cannot put Guppies in with them to prevent cross breeding.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

gblackma said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I keep Endlers now, and cannot put Guppies in with them to prevent cross breeding.


LOL..i was kidding about that...Endlers are a beautiful lil fish as well..and you pretty much cant keep any livebearer together as they will breed..just like I had a swordtail and mollies breed..I didnt keep any of the fry..Feed them to my angels..So now I have a tank set up for each breed of fish..+ all the fry tanks and grow out tanks e.g...

however I am selling out any guppies I have and will not be breeding them..besides for the ones i'll keep to feed some live food to the angels....


----------

